# Pigeon found



## Hypancistrus (May 6, 2011)

Hi all,

My fiance and I live in the suburbs of Baltimore City, MD. Last night I was driving up my alley to go to the walmart and saw a big bird sitting quite still in the alley. It was white and grey so I thought perhaps it was a young seagull or something. I got out of my truck and saw that it was a VERY big pigeon. We have feral pigeons around here, but this was HUGE compared to those. It had some blood around its face and feet, so I put a towel around it and picked it up, carried it back home to my fiance Tara. 

Tara looked under its wing and there was some blood there and on its beak. We set it up in a dog crate on our enclosed porch for now. Bought some wild bird "dove" mix and grit at the local Petsmart and it seems to be doing well for now. It has no band on its leg but is very clearly not wild. It is very tame and well adjusted to both people, dogs and cats. Doesn't appear to be bothered by any of that.

Not sure what to do now. We have our fair share of pets, so I suppose we could keep it. But how do you set up a pigeon? And would it be sad to live alone?

Here are some photos:


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Can't see those pictures, nor can make the links work in a browser. I suppose it could be a local security setting in our firewall...

Blood is always a little suspicious--we usually like to assume a predator attack (like a hawk or cat) and then treat with an antibiotic against the possibility of a particular bacteria that can be lethal to birds: Pasteurella multocida.

That said, do you have or have access to any antibiotics?

Pidgey


----------



## Hypancistrus (May 6, 2011)

Actually, yes, I have Baytril from our vet. We use it from time to time for our small mammals and our reptiles. It is fresh-- less than two weeks old. I don't know anything about dosing it for birds, though.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Okay, we can work with that. 20 milligrams of actual medicine per kilogram of bird, once daily. What formulation of Baytril and what syringe-type dosing equipment do you have?

Pidgey


----------



## Hypancistrus (May 6, 2011)

10 miligrams per milliliter is the formulation on the box. It's the liquid form.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Pidgy will get back to you on the dose, so keep checking. I'm BAD at math 
Doesn't look like a Feral. Looks like a homer to me. They don't do too well in the wild, their very trusting and use to being taken care of.
Thank you for caring


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree, it looks like a homer.


----------



## Hypancistrus (May 6, 2011)

Thank you all for the advice. We really want her to do well.

BTW the syringes I have are 10cc syringes. I could possibly get larger types at a feed store this weekend.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

How much does the bird weigh, any idea? We need to know in order to figure the dose.

Pidgey


----------



## Hypancistrus (May 6, 2011)

We are on our way out the door, but I can get a weight later today. I have a gram scale I use for my snakes. I think that should work.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for helping this pretty bird. Do cover the cage if there are any drafts of air on the bird.

Please follow these instructions:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822


----------



## Hypancistrus (May 6, 2011)

Okay, she is 516 grams. We checked her injured wing today. There is blood up near the middle joint of the wing, and a bit of swelling too. I don't think she will ever fly again.  Poor dear.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

516 wow, that IS a pretty big bird (in both senses of the word pretty lol).
You would be surprised just how hardy these birds can be when recovering from injuries so I wouldnt rule out it not flying just yet.
Pidgey is the one who knows all about limb injury & recovery possibilities


----------



## Hypancistrus (May 6, 2011)

So the pigeon has survived the past few weeks and we are now faced with finding her a good home. Her wing is still droopy, but she eats like a beast and seems relatively friendly.

My mother in law offered to take her, but when we queried her on how she planned to house the pigeon she said she'd just "throw her in with the chickens." We decided that did not sound like a good way to house a pigeon and are opting to seek out an experienced pigeon home for her.

Anyone have any suggestions? I posted a classified here. All the local groups seem to be pigeon racing groups and I am thinking that she is no good for that.


----------



## JM1120 (May 30, 2011)

*If you can bring her to me, I'll take her. We live in Arbutus, about 10-15 minute drive from downtown Baltimore. *


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Hypancistrus said:


> So the pigeon has survived the past few weeks and we are now faced with finding her a good home. Her wing is still droopy, but she eats like a beast and seems relatively friendly.
> 
> My mother in law offered to take her, but when we queried her on how she planned to house the pigeon she said she'd just "throw her in with the chickens." We decided that did not sound like a good way to house a pigeon and are opting to seek out an experienced pigeon home for her.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions? I posted a classified here. All the local groups seem to be pigeon racing groups and I am thinking that she is no good for that.


Pigeons and chickens should NOT be housed together......I'm glad you decided against that


----------

